# Pulp Carbon



## Destroyer777 (May 20, 2009)

Is anybody know method how to extract gold from pulp carbon?

Thanks


----------



## Noxx (May 20, 2009)

Perhaps oxidize Carbon in CO2 ?


----------



## Palladium (May 20, 2009)

Destroyer777 said:


> Is anybody know method how to extract gold from pulp carbon?
> 
> Thanks



What was the orignal source from wence it came ????


----------



## lazersteve (May 20, 2009)

I saw a recent TV show 'How Do they Do It' where they used electrowinning with steel to harvest the gold that was absorbed onto carbon.

Here's a portion of the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl7KZFrgRVc

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 21, 2009)

The video didn't cover the process for stripping the gold from the carbon. This is called elution and there are several different solutions that can be used. The gold is then recovered from the solution by electrowinning.

http://www.google.com/search?q=cip+process+gold+elution&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS259US259&aq=t


----------



## Destroyer777 (May 21, 2009)

So it means it's impossible to recover it in housing conditions... Right?


----------



## Platdigger (May 21, 2009)

Chris, does boiling the carbon in caustic soda work?


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 21, 2009)

> Chris, does boiling the carbon in caustic soda work?



I don't know but I would doubt it if it's used alone. I've never done this but have just searched the internet. There were several references that used a hot solution of caustic soda and ethylene glycol (antifreeze).


----------

